# 5D MKiii used cost?



## AlexBlais (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanted to get your input on this. I've been using DSLRs for video production for the past couple years and purchased the MKiii right when it got announced as an upgrade from my 60D. I very much like it, the performance is great but with the Sony FS-700 right around the corner I am strongly considering selling my MK3 and switching to the Sony which fits my video needs better. Plus I still have my 60D as backup as a DSLR. If I had known before-hand...

Anyhow, my question is this. How much do you all think a used MK3 s worth? Body only that is. Obviously it is in perfect, just like new, condition. I've used it on about 15 shoots or so.

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Tcapp (Jun 1, 2012)

AlexBlais said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to get your input on this. I've been using DSLRs for video production for the past couple years and purchased the MKiii right when it got announced as an upgrade from my 60D. I very much like it, the performance is great but with the Sony FS-700 right around the corner I am strongly considering selling my MK3 and switching to the Sony which fits my video needs better. Plus I still have my 60D as backup as a DSLR. If I had known before-hand...
> 
> Anyhow, my question is this. How much do you all think a used MK3 s worth? Body only that is. Obviously it is in perfect, just like new, condition. I've used it on about 15 shoots or so.
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone



I would say $3200?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is the list of 5D III (used)sold on Ebay. You need to subtract $100 fees, plus 3% on Paypal. You might end up around $3100 - $3200.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sadis=200&_ipg=50&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sacat=0&_samihi=&_samilow=&_fpos=&_udhi=&_oexkw=&_udlo=&_adv=1&_sop=12&_nkw=canon+5D+III+body&LH_Complete=1&_dmd=1&_okw=&_fsct=&_dmpt=Digital_Cameras&rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=4

Try Craiglist first, you may be able to get $3300 - $3400 cash, NO FEES.

Goodluck


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 1, 2012)

before I got my 5d3 I offered a guy on ebay 3350 for a used one (landscape guy who decided there wasn't enough of an IQ boost to keep it).... He turned me down... It sold for 3300 at the end of the auction. His loss.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with Dylan and awin.. I sell all my gear on craigslist all the time.. You could definitely get $3300-$3400.. basically it's the type of used equipment that a buyer hopes for.. almost brand new, still under warranty, but at a nice discount.. good luck!


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 1, 2012)

Tammy said:


> I agree with Dylan and awin.. I sell all my gear on craigslist all the time.. You could definitely get $3300-$3400.. basically it's the type of used equipment that a buyer hopes for.. almost brand new, still under warranty, but at a nice discount.. good luck!



just beware of all the scammers on craigslist wanting you to ship it to tim-buck-too or nigeria or polland and wish to pay by paypal... I'm sure there is a honest guy wanting to surprise his fiancee living in nigeria and happens to be away for his job but he isn't getting my business. =)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 1, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Tammy said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Dylan and awin.. I sell all my gear on craigslist all the time.. You could definitely get $3300-$3400.. basically it's the type of used equipment that a buyer hopes for.. almost brand new, still under warranty, but at a nice discount.. good luck!
> ...



I have paypal account. I only use it when selling stuff on ebay. For seller protection...ship within US and buyer shipping address must be *confirmed* with Paypal. Paypal charges 2.9% for each transaction.   

Again... Craiglist meet face to face in public-safe-place(bank, starbuck etc...). Bring a friend with you. I like to meet at the bank, so I can verify and deposit cash on spot.

BIG PLUS about selling stuff on CL is you don't have to worry buyer returns your item and asks for cash back ;D ;D


----------



## nebugeater (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree on looking at CL first as an option to sell but sometimes EB is a better option. I say this since you want to do a CL sale face to face and with cash and in some geographic areas your potential buyer pool for an item like this might be so small it is hard to sell or sell at the price it is worth. To open up your market Ebay can be good even with the fees


----------



## bleedo (Jun 1, 2012)

Longtime ebayer and I don't sell any high-dollar items on there anymore...tons of different scams and ebay is now set up more to protect the buyer than the seller...there's ebay classifieds which is like craigslist (local) and you get to put around nine photos on...craigslist is probably still the best as long as used with common sense to protect oneself...I recently sold my 7D on CL and said I wouldn't release the camera until a check (cashier's etc. ...obviously I wouldn't with a personal check) clears my bank...the guy bought cash...as any serious buyer is fully capable of...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 2, 2012)

bleedo said:


> Longtime ebayer and I don't sell any high-dollar items on there anymore...tons of different scams and ebay is now set up more to protect the buyer than the seller...there's ebay classifieds which is like craigslist (local) and you get to put around nine photos on...craigslist is probably still the best as long as used with common sense to protect oneself...I recently sold my 7D on CL and said I wouldn't release the camera until a check (cashier's etc. ...obviously I wouldn't with a personal check) clears my bank...the guy bought cash...as any serious buyer is fully capable of...


 
I sell a ton of high end camera equipment on ebay. My ebay sales are guaranteed, and ebay / paypal do a excellent job at weeding out scammers. They need to, because it costs them, not me if something goes wrong. I know the selling rules to get seller protection, but its been 7 years since a scam slipped thru, and ebay not only paid me the full amount of the sale, but they cancelled the sale and refunded my seller fees, so I got more than the selling price.


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 2, 2012)

I've bought tons of gear and sold quite a bit too on CL and never had any problems. The scam emails are very obvious but there are plenty of legit buyers. Most scammers don't ask any questions about the gear, more about payment and shipping, whereas the legit buyers always ask about shutter counts, marks on glass/lens, etc.


----------



## AlexBlais (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I listes it up on ebay as I live in Quebec so CL wouldnt be an option for me. I listed it BIN at 3450$ shiping included with 4 battery packs, 2 chargers and a 16gig CF. Left the best offer option so we'll ser what happens. From what I can see I have the only used 5D3 on ebay, or maybe I'm just bad with using that website.

In any case, hoping to get a good 3.4k, thanks to everyone for their input.

Oh and without starting a new thread, I'm looking for a metabones ef to e mount adapter if anyone happens to read this and have one for sale. Cant wait to get my fs700!


----------



## AlexBlais (Jun 2, 2012)

Sold for 3450$ on ebay in less than 8 hours with a couple of offers on the table if anyone's looking for the same as I was. Thanks everyone


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 5, 2012)

good deal, personally i would be carefull buying a used 5Dmk3 I feel there are quite a few bad units out there
and after having returned one i would only buy new. but anyway good on you for managing to unload it quickly and get a good price.

its strange how stuff goes for way more than it should on ebay, used


----------



## Ew (Jun 6, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> its strange how stuff goes for way more than it should on ebay, used



Especially anamorph lenses - eg. ISCORAMA 50mm 2.8 Nikon mount
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=261017558052&nma=true&rt=nc&si=zDY9hqF9cJUhXCPm8HmfyBrcp0c%253D&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_634wt_990


----------

